# Graycliff Cigar Event



## TWCigars (Sep 15, 2005)

Graycliff Cigar Event
Friday March 3, 2006 2pm - 8pm 
Come meet Paolo Garzaroli, the owner of Graycliff Cigars during this end of the week event. During this event we will raffle off a trip to the Bahamas to visit the Graycliff Hotel and Cigar Factory. We will also offer deals on Graycliff cigars and give out door prizes. More information will be available in coming weeks!

http://www.tobaccoworldcigars.com/cigar_events_calendar.htm


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

TWCigarsFL said:


> Graycliff Cigar Event
> Friday March 3, 2006 2pm - 8pm
> Come meet Paolo Garzaroli, the owner of Graycliff Cigars during this end of the week event. During this event we will raffle off a trip to the Bahamas to visit the Graycliff Hotel and Cigar Factory. We will also offer deals on Graycliff cigars and give out door prizes. More information will be available in coming weeks!
> 
> http://www.tobaccoworldcigars.com/cigar_events_calendar.htm


ARGH!!!!!! Marrit, you had to pick the night I'm throwing a bachalor party for my buddy!!!!! Guys, Have fun!!!! Knowing Kris and Marrit, That place is going to be ROCKING that night!!!!

Ron


----------



## TWCigars (Sep 15, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> ARGH!!!!!! Marrit, you had to pick the night I'm throwing a bachalor party for my buddy!!!!! Guys, Have fun!!!! Knowing Kris and Marrit, That place is going to be ROCKING that night!!!!
> 
> Ron


Well bring the bachelor party to us first. Have everyone meet up at Tobacco World, smoke a cigar and then have a night out on the town.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron,
That sounds like an offer to tough to refuse.

I guess we will see you there?

Only tough thing is I will have to make it towards the end.
Friday, work, tough to get there so early.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

I should be there...


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Top...okay, who's gonna be there? I should be able to make it by mid-afternoon...Carlos is gonna show I think...Ron's busy...Andrew, Nelson? Anyone else?


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

And, as usual, everyone had a great time...Kris laid out chicken and pulled pork, and rice and beans, his wife was pouring JW Black, and one of the guys was making cuban coffee...the owner of Graycliff was there as well as his Miami distributor, and they were handing out samples of the new $25 Graycliff Grand Cru (purple label) like they were candy bars...what a great smoke and a great time....you guys have got to keep an eye on the TW event posts for the next few months...I think Kris said La Aurora, Perdomo, and Padron...all of them should be great...


----------



## TWCigars (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for coming guys! And yes stay tuned for more events. I am currently planning several of them.


----------

